# 190 acres West Point



## Model70 (Feb 17, 2005)

In todays Market Bulletin,  

190 acres, set up for cattle, exec deer and turkey, lake and 3 streams   pole barn

Henry  706-884-9454


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 17, 2005)

How much?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 17, 2005)

It doesn't say in the bulletin.


----------



## gtaff (Feb 17, 2005)

Do not get excited!!  I called the guy last night and talked to him.  He must be on some major medication.  He wants $4000, it works out to be about 21 dollars an acre.  If he can get it more power to him.  He will not be getting it from me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder if this includes grazing rights and hunting rights.


----------



## muzzyman (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder what he was smoking


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Feb 18, 2005)

I talked to this guy too and he wants $4500 a year or a lil over $23/acre, i think? Im not good at math. Anyways he said he only wanted to lease it to a small family. Also he said no camping period. No staying over night at all. Thats a lil to much for me!


----------



## gtaff (Feb 18, 2005)

Sounds he wants a lot of money and does not want whoever leases to get the full benefit of it.  $23.00 an acre is even high for grazing


----------



## jav (Aug 9, 2006)

If this guy leases this for 4500.00, he better paint those cows bright orange


----------



## AlexPeres (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL Are the Cows included for this price pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie 4500.00 This guy is smokeing some powerful crack I think that's it he needs the money to surpport his habit.

The Cows painted Bright Orange for what so you can shoot it at 500 yards HAHA.


----------

